# Do you need to be resident in Spain to own a car?



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Question, I have an NIE and own a property, can I own a car in Spain without having residence? I thought I might get a car before I retire to Spain in a couple of years time so its there when I need it and the wife can then drive too.


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

decgraham said:


> Question, I have an NIE and own a property, can I own a car in Spain without having residence? I thought I might get a car before I retire to Spain in a couple of years time so its there when I need it and the wife can then drive too.


Are you registered on the Padron?

The reason I ask is that when we bought our Spanish car we were unable to register it without producing our padron certificate and NIE document / passports.

Other than that I am not aware of any problem as there are plenty of non residents here that leave cars for when they visit.


----------



## decgraham (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Starvinsky,

No I'm not registered on the Padron. I heard that once I apply (at the town hall?) I have 30 days to buy and register a car. I was looking at bringing my car from Kuwait (previous post of mine) but having looked at a few other forums aswell as the feed back I got here I'm thinking twice.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

When i got my car, it was BEFORE I got my padron, but I did need an NIE number - maybe different areas, different requirements???

Jo


----------



## Pasanada (Feb 5, 2008)

Same here, Jo. But Spain changes it's rules faster than Road Runner on speed and forgets to tell the rest of the country and sometimes, even amongst themselves!! LOL


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

decgraham said:


> No I'm not registered on the Padron. I heard that once I apply (at the town hall?) I have 30 days to buy and register a car.


Not QUITE. You have to register ONCE (or every couple of years if you're not resident, I believe). 

LATER you will need a certificate to show you are on the PADRON. These are standard requirement for ALL and you can basically order just about as often as you need. THIS only has a 30day validity.

Basically they want to know where to send tax demands / fines! But also so if you're stopped - they can ask you where it's registered to - Traps THIEVES.


----------



## chris(madrid) (Mar 23, 2008)

decgraham said:


> I was looking at bringing my car from Kuwait (previous post of mine) but having looked at a few other forums as well as the feed back I got here I'm thinking twice.


So would I. Seriously!


----------



## Lutko (Sep 10, 2008)

Importing your car can cause you more headache than just buying one here.
Agree with some comments that you will most likely than not need your padron to buy your car. 
Of all the car I have bought I have had the garage register the car in my name at no extra cost ( even though I am convinced they had provided for those fees in the original price  )
Know a good dealer if u need

Best 

Fran


----------



## Stravinsky (Aug 12, 2007)

Lutko said:


> Importing your car can cause you more headache than just buying one here.
> Agree with some comments that you will most likely than not need your padron to buy your car.


I bought my car from a dealer. They said there was absolutely nothing that they could do unless I produced the padron certificate which I didn't have at the time. So the purchase was delayed by a week whilst we obtained this.

Also I imported a grey import car from the Far East via the UK and re matriculated it with little problem at all


----------

